# Medical Laboratory Technologists



## kllyeve (6 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I am a civilian Lab Tech thinking about applying.  I was wondering if there are any other lab techs who could give insight into the differences- either pos or neg - about military vs civilian labs?

I have mostly Histology experience even though I am a general tech.  I am interested in Core lab positions, but am just curious if there are any Histology labs as I couldn't find any reference in the forces.ca searches I did.

Thanks
Kelley


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Sep 2010)

Although I'm not a Lab Tech, I can offer some insight. As a military tech, you'll be a generalist. In a bigger lab you might get the chance to specialize, but not as a rule.


----------



## ericl (31 Jan 2011)

Hi all,

As a current medical lab science student, interested in joining the Forces after finishing my degree, I have a few questions concerning the medical laboratory technology trade. I've tried the search bar several times before but had no luck (found only 2 posts with irrelevant topics...) 

1. Roughly around how many M Lab Techs are currently serving in CF? I've read somewhere that there are only 30 techs employed full-time, but that doen't sound probable... I guess not many techs are interested in working with CF.

2. Where (province/hospital) do most of the techs work? Is there more than one military hospital in the country?

3. What kind of work should I expect when deployed as a M Lab Tech? For instance, how can a tech do proper lab work when most of the instruments and analyzers used in the lab are not suitable (and too expensiveto) carry around? Do they usually focus on the transfusion aspect of lab tests (e.g. issuing blood products, cross match, etc.) when on field or do they also run general lab tests (e.g. glucose level determination)? I can see they could be looking at the microscope to find malaria when on humaniterian mission, but what about in combat situation?

Many thanks in advance,

Eric


----------



## medicineman (31 Jan 2011)

To answer your questions as best I can: 
(1)  Sounds like a probable number - they'd be employed mainly in small/medium clinics at 1-2 per Base depending on size.

(2)  See 1 above - we don't have any hospitals anymore (well, the bit of the Montfort in Ottawa I suppose), so they're employed in the clinics.

(3)  You'd be doing blood bank, routine chemistries and such in the field - you'd not be in combat (unless the Fd Hosp got over run), you'd be in an Advanced Surgical Centre or outright Field Hospital, so alot of your gadgetry would be comparable to what's used in garrison.  You wouldn't be lugging it around in your rucksack.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## ericl (1 Feb 2011)

Thanks a lot for the thoughtful answers! 
One more question just out of curiocity. Why the CF no longer has its military health facility, aka military hospital?


----------



## medicineman (1 Feb 2011)

Money.

MM


----------



## JLee (29 Sep 2018)

I have read somewhere that there are 10 medical labs CAF operates across Canada. Are they considered part of field hospitals? Which cities/bases are they located?


----------



## CombatDoc (29 Sep 2018)

CF Health Services operates medical laboratories in most of the larger primary care clinics, including Victoria, Edmonton, Ottawa, Petawawa, Quebec City, Fredericton, Halifax. I don’t have the numbers off the top of my head, but suspect that it is more than 10. The MLab Techs working at the clinics belong to the clinic, while 1 Canadian Field Hospital would also have a number of lab techs also assigned.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Sep 2018)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> CF Health Services operates medical laboratories in most of the larger primary care clinics, including Victoria, Edmonton, Ottawa, Petawawa, Quebec City, Fredericton, Halifax. I don’t have the numbers off the top of my head, but suspect that it is more than 10. The MLab Techs working at the clinics belong to the clinic, while 1 Canadian Field Hospital would also have a number of lab techs also assigned.



Kingston has one public service position and one mililtary position only authorized for contractor backfill.  Trenton, Moose Jaw, Bagotville, Cold Lake, Greenwood and Winnipeg also have labs (2-3 lab techs - combination public service, military and contractor staff) because air crew require regular and random lab tests to ensure they are cleared to fly.  Borden and St. Jean also has a labs because they have a significant training population.


----------

